# Nasm



## NicK974 (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous, j'aimerais savoir si on peut programmer de l'assembleur avec le logiciel NASM sur mac !! 
si oui comment on fait ?
Merci d'avance !!


----------



## tatouille (14 Juin 2010)

NicK974 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, j'aimerais savoir si on peut programmer de l'assembleur avec le logiciel NASM sur mac !!
> si oui comment on fait ?
> Merci d'avance !!



oui 

http://cucurbita.000space.com/wordpress/?paged=3
nasm -f macho do_cpuid.asm -o do_cpuid.o (ne gere que le 32bit)

a savoir certains symbols sont decorés et renommés on-fligth (inline asm stubs suivant la conf et le target) 
(UNIX03 / blocking non-blocking) quand tu utilises GCC-linker car ces macros sont dans ces headers, 
utilisant NASM c'est a toi de faire appel directement au bon symbol.

par exemple

_poll
_poll$NOCANCEL$UNIX2003
_poll$UNIX2003

donc c'est a toi de choisir le bon.

pour la synthax

http://www.nasm.us/doc/

si tu ne connais pas une autre famille, je te conseille d'apprendre la synthax intel en premier.


----------

